# KDE em portugues

## Delkaton

Como eu faço para conseguir o KDE e/ou outros programas em portugues do Brasil?

----------

## NatuNobilis

Veja a configuração das seguintes variáveis de ambiente:

LANG

LANGUAGE

LC_ALL

Você pode fazer isso com o comando set |less

Se elas não estiverem configuradas, ou se estiverem com o valor "en", mude para "pt" ou "pt_BR" ou "pt_PT".

Um abraço,

NatuNobilis

----------

## tqk_j

para o kde, vc deve baixar o pacote de tradução para o português brasileiro, descompactar e compilar manualmente, maiores detalhes no site www.kde.org

----------

## Operador Nabla

Para instalar a versão em pt_BR do pacote kde-i18n, passe para o comando emerge a variável LINGUAS, com o valor pt_BR:

```
LINGUAS=pt_BR emerge kde-i18n
```

Aliás, por que LINGUAS? Por acaso o criador do ebuild fala português?

----------

## tqk_j

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

> Para instalar a versão em pt_BR do pacote kde-i18n, passe para o comando emerge a variável LINGUAS, com o valor pt_BR:
> 
> ```
> LINGUAS=pt_BR emerge kde-i18n
> ```
> ...

 

puxa, eu poderia ter dado uma pesquisada no portage e ter descoberto um meio de instalar a tradução para o PT_Br no KDE pelo emerge!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

enfim, se não se coloca LINGUAS, então deve-se colocar LANGUAGE

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

> Aliás, por que LINGUAS? Por acaso o criador do ebuild fala português?

 

Isso é uma boa pergunta. Eu acho que devido ao numero muito elevado de variáveis de nacionalização, faltou nome, e foi utilizado "language" em algum idioma. Eu digo algum idioma porque não sei se só em português "linguas" tem esse sentido. Quem sabe latim? Afinal de contas, é de bom senso se usar o inglês ou uma língua morta.

----------

## Treco

Se servir a alguém...

Para português:

```
#LINGUAS=pt emerge  kde-i18n

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Por acaso ... como se mete o gnome em português?   :Razz: 

----------

## seventhguardian

boas!

Inda bem k ja s fala portugues por ca!  :Razz: 

Já é a minha segunda tentativa d instalar o gentoo, e desta vez decidi compilar o kde por inteiro (não usar pacotes). Acontece que com pacotes era extremamente lento (pode ter sido p outra razao.. n sei..), e desta vez compilando-o todo consegui k corra a uma velocidade mt boa!  :Very Happy:  .. So k demorou +-8h a compilar..  :Rolling Eyes: 

So k m eskeci de definir tanto LINGUAS="pt" como USE="cups", sendo este ultimo USE para usar o servidor cups (tenho mais uma maquina com windows, e facilita a impressao em rede..). Assim so tenho disponivel o Ingles dos USA..

>>>>>>>>>>>

Como não me apetecia compilar tudo outra vez, sera k posso recompilar so alguns componentes do kde p te-lo em pt? ou tenho k compilar tudo outra vez? ou posso instalar "linguas extra" por meio de pacotes?

<<<<<<<<<<<

Bem, brigado pessoal!

----------

## Treco

Oi,

Não precisas de fazer quase nada, usa a linha de comando que usei no post anterior...

vai funcionar na prefeição. Eu cá consegui instalar o gento em 6 tentativas porque estava a ser bastante casmurro e falhava a configurar o kernel. Queria compilar-lo à minha maneira mas falhei umas ... er... 5 vezes. então deciidi pôr o kernel de defeito e compilar depois o 2.6.6 assim tinha sempre o kenel antigo para arrancar o sistema ... agora já  não uso o antigo ...

Tou nas configs dos ambientes... gnome e kde.

Depois virá o resto!

PS:gnome em português, como?!

 :Very Happy: 

Abraços!

----------

## seventhguardian

Ola otra x!

 :Smile:  Já ta o kde configurado pa pt  :Smile:  eu tava a fazer "emerge kde" e era "emerge kde-i18n".. Tava distraido   :Laughing:  Brigado!

So inda n tenho o cups configurado, mas ixo p ja n faz muita falta.. Se o wine funcionar como eu kero digo adeus ao windows e reinstalo só gentoo   :Cool: 

Bem, fikem bem! A gente ve-s por ai nos posts  :Very Happy: 

----------

## seventhguardian

Outra coisa d k me eskeci:

[        Sinceramente n sei cm configurar o gnome para pt.. Para ser sincero, nunca o usei (nem sequer sei kual é o aspecto dele..  :Embarassed:  ).

Mas deves conseguir encontrar info no site do gnome.. deve ter info sobre o nome dos pacotes de linguas, e como escolher de entre eles..

Tentas "emerge search gnome" para ver quais são os pacotes disponiveis e procuras alguma coisa k n tenhas instalado (pode ser suporte p outras linguas..?) e tentas... ]

por isso..

PS: Como se faz com o gnome??

Fikem bem!

----------

## fernandotcl

 *Treco wrote:*   

> Se servir a alguém...
> 
> Para português:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Acho suficiente ter a seguinte linha em "/etc/env.d/02locale":

```
LANG="pt_BR"
```

Depois disso rode o "env-update".  :Wink: 

----------

## Treco

Pois aqui não serviu ter só as variáveis de env.... Só se acrescentar a variável LINGUAS=pt...

Abraços!

----------

## Treco

Pois aqui não serviu ter só as variáveis de env.... Só se acrescentar a variável ...

```
LINGUAS=pt
```

Abraços![/code]

----------

## Treco

Pois aqui não serviu ter só as variáveis de env.... Só se acrescentar a variável ...

```
LINGUAS=pt
```

Abraços![/code]

----------

## Treco

Pois aqui não serviu ter só as variáveis de env.... Só se acrescentar a variável ...

```
LINGUAS=pt
```

Abraços![/code]

----------

## revertex

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

> Para instalar a versão em pt_BR do pacote kde-i18n, passe para o comando emerge a variável LINGUAS, com o valor pt_BR:
> 
> ```
> LINGUAS=pt_BR emerge kde-i18n
> ```
> ...

 

Pra quem quiser se livrar de usar "LINGUAS=pt_BR" ou "LINGUAS=pt" cada vez que for emerger um pacote do kde, basta editar o "/etc/make.conf" e acrescentar:

```
LINGUAS="pt_BR"
```

 ou para  português de portugal 

```
LINGUAS="pt"
```

aproveitando a oportunidade, não faz nenhum mal adicionar 

```
LANGUAGE=55
```

para emerger o openoffice em português do brasil, ou

```
LANGUAGE=03
```

para  português de portugal.

----------

## revertex

 *Operador Nabla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aliás, por que LINGUAS? Por acaso o criador do ebuild fala português?

 

"LINGUAS" é o padrão usado pelo GNU gettext para especificar a linguagem.

Sendo uma especificação do GNU creio que não tenha nenhuma correlação com o idioma dos desenvolvedores, e sim com o latin.

----------

## fernandotcl

 *revertex wrote:*   

> Pra quem quiser se livrar de usar "LINGUAS=pt_BR" ou "LINGUAS=pt" cada vez que for emerger um pacote do kde, basta editar o "/etc/make.conf"

 

Numa opinião própria, eu diria que essas variáveis se encaixariam melhor em "/etc/env.d/02locale".  :Wink: 

----------

